

Which technology stack to use for car pooling over web and mobile - szcukg

I want to start working on a project where I want to build a intranet website and mobile app for people working in my office for car pooling. The basic idea is that if anyone is interested in looking for someone to carpool with should make a posting of going from A to B at time X.People can then reply to it.<p>I've narrowed down my option to Scala+Lift+MongoDB or Node.JS+Redis/MongoDB+HTML5. I don't know which one is better or worse for the problem I have mentioned. Also looking at developing mobile apps for the same application where people can send carpool request over their phones.Looking for a stack which can complement the mobile development also.<p>I know there are various solutions for this, but I'm looking to learn something new and exciting and have fun while developing it.
======
timkeller
The problem you describe does not require a complex technology stack.

Front-end: HTML5, sure. Considered JQueryMobile for the mobile app?

App: Use whatever you're most comfortable/experienced with. Even if that's
PHP, use it.

Database: Have you been looking at MongoDB specifically because of its good
geo-spatial indexing? If so, that makes sense. But if you don't need it - just
use MySQL/Postgres. You'll be able to reach your goal without the learning
curve of using a NoSQL DB.

~~~
szcukg
I want to learn something new, I'm not aware what is most suitable for this
kind of problem. I can do this the normal way with PHP or asp.net with a
RDBMS, but then what's the fun in that.

~~~
timkeller
Cool - so I guess you're asking which is the "cooler" of the two solutions?

If it was me - I'd go for the NodeJS and MongoDB... because I haven't got a
chance to build anything meaningful in either as yet. And also because I think
MongoDB's geo-spatial stuffs would be useful for your project.

